# P-51 at Jericho



## Colin Parkinson (30 Apr 2014)

Got this picture in my e-mail yesterday

This is what I could find on her
North American Mustang TF Mk. IV	

122-40999
first date: 8 November 1950 - Received second hand from US.
Ex USAF P-51D-30-NA serial number 44-74459.  With No. 402 Squadron (Auxiliary), at Stevenson Field, Manitoba.  Also used at RCAF Station Sea Island, BC, dates not known. 

 Sold to Trans Florida Aviation of Sarasota, Florida.  To US civil register as N9151R, then to Guatemala AF as FAG 369.


----------

